# fond d'écran animé



## louis_mac (21 Juillet 2007)

ou je peux trouver un logiciel a télécharger gratuitement pour créé des fond d'écran animé


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2007)

hop hop
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=50402
_edit: mon dieu, je viens de poster dans macosX   _

Plut&#244;t dans "Customisation" vers lequel on se dirige all&#232;grement&#8230;


----------

